# Snorkel my new outlander 1000



## jaxamillion04

I just sold my brute and bought a new outlander 1000 :rockn: This thing is sick. I want to snorkel it and by looking I can tell it will be tricky. Does anyone know of some how too video on this. Help please!!


----------



## Polaris425

Congrats! Just get ya some pipe & start mocking it up! Lol


----------



## redneckrancher420

Buddy just did his 800 and he said it was a pain. He just went to the store and bought about 3 of every angle and went to town. Dont know what he used but be preppared for an all day job going in blind.


----------



## southernbrute750

But his was a xmr Aaron so the snorkles were already up to the pod. His 1000 dosnt have the same "stock Snorkle" setup as the xmr. I don't belive.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Eh, good point


----------



## NMKawierider

Came across this pic of an Outlander 1000 snorkled the other day. Interesting.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Ya i think thats a kit that replaces the factory shroud and is 100% reversible. So a quick swap and your back to stock.


----------



## Polaris425

Thats a sick looking outty!


----------



## jaxamillion04

Is that a 2 inch in the middle and 1.5 inch on the sides?


----------



## NMKawierider

It is a kit and there are others...and pics. Just do a google search and you will find the site.


----------



## redneckrancher420

jaxamillion04 said:


> Is that a 2 inch in the middle and 1.5 inch on the sides?


Looks to be that way


----------



## FuzzyD

I wanna say my intake is 3 inchs an my in/ex for my belt box is 2 inch. Its a kit i had tha dealer put one bc i didnt want tha headache lol.


----------



## Keith J

redneckrancher420 said:


> Ya i think thats a kit that replaces the factory shroud and is 100% reversible. So a quick swap and your back to stock.


 You can replace the factory shroud and it will look stock from the outside, however, in order to install it, there is a ton of cutting going on underneath. I have the kit on my '12 800. I had it installed at a local shop, and he HATED it. So far I haven't had any problems as far as leaks, but other than that I don't care for it either. They tried stuffing 10 lbs of **** in a 5 lb bag. None of the plastics fit right anymore up top. Also, if you choose the low profile mounting for the cvt snorkel, access to the shifter is very restricted. If you choose the higher location, turning is compromised.

I bought it honestly strictly for the looks. If I had it to do all over again, I would have just had a custom one made.


----------



## jaxamillion04

on the left side where belt housing exhaust runs does your plastic stick out a little. I cant even put in the plastic rivet under my seat had to use a zip tie. is yours like that


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Your cvt exhasut hose should run behind the read cylinder, then up by the shifer to the pod. If correctly installed, everything should snap back in place with zero bowing of plastics. It sounds to me the people who installed these snork jobs were either lazy or didn't know what they were doing......or really a combination of both. 
I bought my kit from mud industries, I LOVE that kit. Very simple installation, awesome detailed instructions and CHEAP priced. Shipped to my door, it cost me $160.00. And NO, you do not have to cut under the hood piece much. Yes, you do have to trim under there to allow for the piping that's going to come up. 
Speaking of piping. My kit is a 1 1/2" intake and exhaust on the cvt housing. Who cares what size that is anyway! My air box intake is 2", that's all that matters!!! The rubber adapters they send in these kits are able to conform to the parts that you have to connect together, reducing any slip up for not having a "seal". 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Keith J

Like I said, I didn't install it. The guy that did knows what he is doing, he does this for a living and he followed the instructions "too a t" . All the "nonshiny" plastics are off my bike. Not necessarily cor clearance, but to make cleaning easier. 
I was going to do the install myself, but I read the instructions and it involved trimming of metal parts and I just didn't have the tools to do so, or the time. 
Just my two pennies.


----------



## jaxamillion04

i took my plastics back off and with the help of some zip ties all my plastics lined up:aargh4::aargh4: i love it


----------

